# Renewal WES report



## arifrashidd (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi can anyone help me please. My WES report has expired on last March(As its validity period is 5 years). How can I renew it. Do I need to follow same procedure I did or just need to order additional copies from WES. I have contacted through email but didn't get any satisfactory answer from them.

Thank you.

Arif Rashid


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you can’t get a satisfactory answer from WES, how could you expect us to know the answer. After 5 years I would expect you would need to have your education reassessed. I’m


----------

